# Sequoia National Forest



## Louis Umphenour

I'm planning on a trip to Sequoia National Park in September from the Los Angeles area to Wuksachi Lodge. I'm using A Better Route Planner to figure out where to charge and how much to have when I arrive. By using this app, I can estimate having a 50% when I arrive. This lodge does have electrical outlets (110) so I can get a little juice to offset phantom drain.

Has anyone on the forums experienced this trip? I'm curious at how to charge the car while staying there. The web site doesn't make it clear on what they have. Is it just one 110 plug, or are there more of them?


----------



## JasonF

Try Plugshare. A brief look there shows a Gateway Restaurant and Lodge in the area with a Tesla charger (not a supercharger) and a bunch of RV parks with NEMA 14-50 (220v) as well as someone's home 14-50 charger, along with a bunch of 110-volt outlets.


----------



## TomT

We were there last year and used that Telsa charger. It's your standard 208 volt destination charger. We stayed at the lodge for a week and had the charger to ourselves the whole time...



JasonF said:


> Try Plugshare. A brief look there shows a Gateway Restaurant and Lodge in the area with a Tesla charger (not a supercharger) and a bunch of RV parks with NEMA 14-50 (220v) as well as someone's home 14-50 charger, along with a bunch of 110-volt outlets.


----------



## ULEWZ

I always stay in Three rivers (gateway to the Sequoias). This place has an EV charger but not sure what kind; Comfort Inn & Suites Sequoia Kings Canyon - Three Rivers (Electric vehicle charging station)


----------



## skygraff

Just be careful with one of the positions. There’s some posts and trees which get in the way.


----------



## Louis Umphenour

skygraff said:


> Just be careful with one of the positions. There's some posts and trees which get in the way.


Was this at the Watsuci lodge? And where was it located?


----------



## skygraff

Louis Umphenour said:


> Was this at the Watsuci lodge? And where was it located?


Sorry, it was at the Gateway Restaurant & Lodge.

Based on recent PlugShare photos, they may have moved it but the one on the restaurant building was (in September 2018) next to a protruding 2x4 by the door and across from a scraggly bush. Threading the needle with a car as wide as a Model 3 was precarious and prone to damage (scratching or post).


----------



## sib

JasonF said:


> Try Plugshare. A brief look there shows a Gateway Restaurant and Lodge in the area with a Tesla charger (not a supercharger)...


We used that charger this summer (stopped in for a quick drink and bathroom break at the restaurant and charged for about 30 minutes) to be sure we had the charge to make it to our hotel which was about 50 miles away. Worked great!


----------

